# CE Kennzeichen bei gebrauchten Maschinen



## maniac (21 Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,
wir haben auf der Arbeit Maschinen die sind nach 1996 gebaut worden.
Für diese Maschine ist nie eine CE Kennzeichnung gemacht worden, da wir sie selber konstruiert haben. Die meisten von den Maschinen haben alte Festo Steuerungen FPC 201. Die meisten der Maschinen waren schon gut „sicher“, d.h. sie hatten 2 Hand Sicherheit Relais und PNOZE für den NOTHALT.
Jetzt meine Frage:
Wir wollen die Steuerungen von den Maschinen tauschen und auch funktionale Änderungen durchführen. Die CE Kennzeichnung muss ja durchgeführt werden. Muss ich jetzt bei der Risikoanalyse die reine Maschine betrachten (z.B. ohne Schutzzaune, ohne Abdeckungen bei Zylinder und ohne irgendwelche Lichtgitter)?


----------



## Verpolt (21 Februar 2011)

Ähhmmm....



> ...Für diese Maschine ist nie eine CE Kennzeichnung gemacht worden, da wir sie selber konstruiert haben...


----------



## Tommi (21 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

also, daß eine CE Kennzeichnung hätte gemacht werden müssen,
kann man jetzt nicht mehr ändern.

Wenn Du jetzt eine machen willst (was ich gut finde), musst Du die Maschine nackt betrachten, ohne Schutzgitter etc.

Du musst die aktuelle Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG beachten
(insbesondere Anhang 1), mit allen aktuellen Normen.

Ob die bisher getroffenen Schutzmaßnahmen ausreichend sind, wirst
Du dann sehen, kann sein, kann auch nicht sein.

Ich hoffe, Du kannst die Sache stemmen, nimm es nicht auf
die leichte Schulter!

Zum Thema CE-Kennzeichnung gibt es hier jede Menge Threads.
Es werden auch Schulungen angeboten.

Da musst Du mal schauen, oder nochmal nachfragen.

Viel Erfolg! 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (21 Februar 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

was ich noch vergessen habe, wenn noch möglich, müssen 
Risiken schon vom Mechaniker konstruktiv vermieden
werden, dürfte aber bei fertigen Maschinen schwierig sein.

Beispiel: sicheres Werkzeug mit max. 4mm Spalt

- erst dann Schutzmaßnahmen, z.B. Schutzgitter
- dann zusätzliche Schutzmaßnahmen, z.B. Not-Halt
- zuletzt Hinweise, z.B. Meldelampen, Betriebsanleitung

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (21 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
 sehr schwierige Situation, ob man bei Altmaschinen ein Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren nach der MRL 2006/42/EG durchbringt wage ich zu bezweifeln. Aber Ihr solltet versuchen so nahe wie möglich daran zu kommen.

 Ihr müsst  mindestens die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung erfüllen und das schon seit 2002. Hierzu gibt es Checklisten. 
 Also macht mal eine Risikobeurteilung hier habe ich mal ein Buch empfohlen mit enthaltenen Checkliste. http://www.vti-bochum.de/ms/reudenbach_auswahl.htm
 Aber aufgrund der Mangelnden Kenntnisse würde ich einen  Fachmann hinzuziehen.


----------



## Safety (21 Februar 2011)

Seh Dir mal den Bericht an http://www.bgn.de/464/1657/1?wc_origin=/8012?sk=45


----------



## Michel1001 (21 Februar 2011)

Also, das mit dem Schutzzaun kommt jetzt darauf an, ob Du die Maschine mit Konformitätserklärung oder Einbauerklärung liefern willst. Konformitätserklärung heißt, dass die Maschine, so wie Du sie lieferst, betrieben werden darf. Einbauerklärung bedeutet, dass die Maschine erst dann betrieben werden darf, wenn gewisse Voraussetzungen gegeben sind (z. B. wenn ein Schutzzaun vorhanden ist oder erst dann, wenn die Maschine alle steuerungstechnischen Sicherheitsanforderungen erfüllt (die sie ohne beispielsweise eine übergeordnete Steuerung nicht erfüllen würde)). Dabei haben wir selbst allerdings auch einige Kunden, die mit Konformitätserklärung liefern, obwohl sie eigentlich nur mit Einbauerklärung liefern dürften. 

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Tommi (22 Februar 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> Ihr müsst mindestens die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung erfüllen und das schon seit 2002.


 
Hallo Safety,

bist Du sicher, dass das in diesem Fall zulässig ist? Zum Zeitpunkt
des Inverkehrbringens galt doch schon die alte Maschinenrichtlinie.
§7 BetrSichV.:?: 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (22 Februar 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
was soll ich schreiben!?
Die haben keine Risikobeurteilung Gefahrenanalyse und auch schon zum damaligen Zeitpunkt keine CE vergeben. Also müsste die Maschine mindestens die Normen zum damaligen Zeitpunkt erfüllen. Aber was soll man denen jetzt Raten, absolutes Mindestmaß ist eben die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung. Was nicht bedeutet dass es richtig ist.

Also die Maschine muss der MRL die zum Zeitpunkt des erstmaligen in Verkehr bringen gegolten hat entsprechen! Darauf kann man dann aufsetzen und die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen verbessern, was im Allgemeinen nicht als Wesentliche Veränderung angesehen wird.

Aber die haben nicht mal die Grundvoraussetzung nämlich die  Betriebssicherheitsverordnung erfüllt bzw. geprüft.


----------



## Tommi (22 Februar 2011)

Hallo Safety,

ich glaube, wir meinen das Gleiche. :wink:

Gruß
Tommi

--------------------------------------------

@maniac: wie sieht's aus, kommst Du weiter? :icon_question::icon_exclaim::icon_idea:


----------



## maniac (22 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
erstmal Danke für eure antworten. Wie würdet ihr jetzt weiter vorgehen?
Komplett eine neue ce kennzeichnung?

mfg 

Ergänzung:
Unser Betrieb ist ein mittelständiges Unternehmen mit 400 Mitarbeiter. Wir haben so ca. 80  solcher Maschinen. Es sind meistens kleinere mit 5-6 Hydraulik Zylinder, Pneumatik Zylinder oder auch schon mal mit Servo Achsen.
Was passiert eigentlich jetzt wen ein Unfall an solch einer Maschine passiert? Wer haftet, was sagt die BG dazu?


----------



## Tommi (22 Februar 2011)

Hallo maniac,

ich dachte, Du hättest schon angefangen. 

Durch die nicht durchgeführte CE-Kennzeichnung
habt ihr bereits eine Ordnungswidrigkeit begangen.

Du musst formell eine CE-Kennzeichnung machen!

Ob ihr, wenn ihr "nur" die Mindestanforderungen der
Betriebssicherheitsverordnung erfüllt, im Falle eines
Unfalls "durchkommt", kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Sonst ist eigentlich alles geschrieben.

Gruß
Tommi

PS: lass Dir das nicht alleine aufhalsen und unterschreibe
      auf keinen Fall eine Konformitätserklärung!


----------



## maniac (22 Februar 2011)

Hallo Tommi,
hast du meine Ergänzung gelesen?


----------



## Tommi (22 Februar 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

also:

nicht durchgeführte CE-Kennzeichnung ohne Unfall = Ordnungswidrigkeit
Geldbuße

nicht durchgeführte CE-Kennzeichnung mit Unfall = fahrlässige Körperverletzung oder fahrlässige Tötung (ggfs. grob fahrlässig)

fahrlässige Tötung = Geldstrafe oder Knast bis 5 Jahre  
fahrlässige Körperverletzung = Geldstrafe oder Knast bis 3 Jahre  

grob fahrlässig = Versicherungen zahlen ggfs. nicht

Außerdem Regressansprüche der BG an Arbeitgeber oder Vorgesetzte
bzgl. der Leistungen an den Verunfallten. 

Gruß
Tommi

Nachtrag:

im schlimmsten Fall ist es so.............

Haften tut zunächst der Unternehmer und die verantwortlichen Vorgesetzten, aber auch
Mitarbeiter, die Mist gebaut haben...

Je höher man qualifiziert ist, desto leichter kann man verurteilt werden...
Dr. Gregor (Richter) in einem Vortrag zum Maschinenrecht


----------



## reliability (22 Februar 2011)

Betreibst du eine Maschine (oder duldest du es) und hast Kenntnis, dass diese Maschine nicht den grundlegenden Sicherheitsheitsanforderungen entspricht, dann solltest Du handeln und die Maschine stilllegen.

Sonst könnte dies dir als vorsätzliche Handlung ausgelegt werden und dann könntest Du sogar privatrechtlich herangezogen werden, soweit ich richtig informiert bin...


----------



## Tommi (22 Februar 2011)

reliability schrieb:


> dann könntest Du sogar privatrechtlich herangezogen werden


 
z.B. wenn die Witwe des Toten Dich anzeigt...


----------



## maniac (22 Februar 2011)

Oh, das wird lustig wenn ich morgen alle Maschinen stilllege und meinem Chef sage, die Maschinen dürfen nicht weiter betrieben werden.Dann bin ich morgen Arbeitslos.

Spaß beiseite, ich weiß was du meinst.


----------



## gravieren (22 Februar 2011)

Hi

Habt ihr eine Sicherheitsfachkraft oder einen SI.
(Bei der Betriebsgrösse mind. einen der es "Stundenweise" macht)


Informiere diesen doch mal.


Normalerweise geht es dann geregelte Wege.


P.S:  
Wir haben durch Umbau unserer Flächenschleifmaschine von Leistungs-Röhren auf eine SPS.Unseren "Altbestandsschutz" verloren.
Durch die SPS geht jetzt einiges mehr.
Wie z.b. Automatisches zustellen . . .
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn:
Die Bedienung dieser Maschine darf jetzt nur noch von wenigen speziell
unterwiesenen Personen erfolgen.
Quetsch und Scheerstellen sind inerhalb von 10 Monaten zu "entscherfen".

P.P.S.:  
Ich habe es mit meinem Chef vorher diskutiert, das wird Probleme haben werden.  


Gruß Karl


----------



## reliability (22 Februar 2011)

Da mir die klagewütige Witwe keine Ruhe gelassen hat ,
habe ich mal "gegoogelt" und folgende interessante Präsentation gefunden, die sich mit zivil- und strafrechtliche Haftung bei Verstößen gegen die Maschinenrichtlinie beschäftigt:

http://www.bielefeld.ihk.de/fileadm...gie/BRANDI.Maschinenrichtlinie_2006_42_EG.pdf

Gruß


----------



## Tommi (22 Februar 2011)

Danke, da steht ja alles drin. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (23 Februar 2011)

Hallo, zu diesem Thema gibt es auch den CE Coach.
https://www.cecoach.de/lernanwendung/index.php


----------



## Pockebrd (23 Februar 2011)

reliability schrieb:


> Betreibst du eine Maschine (oder duldest du es) und hast Kenntnis, dass diese Maschine nicht den grundlegenden Sicherheitsheitsanforderungen entspricht, dann solltest Du handeln und die Maschine stilllegen.
> 
> Sonst könnte dies dir als vorsätzliche Handlung ausgelegt werden und dann könntest Du sogar privatrechtlich herangezogen werden, soweit ich richtig informiert bin...


 
Sein "Chef" ist doch der Betreiber, der für Sicherheit sorgen muß und den man belangt, oder nicht ?


----------



## winnman (23 Februar 2011)

bei uns in Österreich gilt: die Vorschrift zum Zeitpunkt der Errichtung (ausser es wurde definitiv ein Gesetz verabschiedet das ausdrücklich fordert die in diesem Gesetz geforderten Zustände herzustellen.

Also wenn kein entspr Gesetz vorliegt, dann können Maschinen, Elektrische Anlagen, . . . nach den Vorschriften die zum Zeitpunkt der Errichtung gültig waren weiter betrieben werden. 
Sollte es in DE ähnlich sein? Dann prüfe mal nach welchen Vorschriften die Masch gebaut sind, sind diese erfüllt und Spricht kein neueres Gesetz eine "Nachrüstung" aus, dann bist du im grünen Bereich, solange keine größeren Änderungen an den Masch durchgeführt werden. (So ist es in AT) aber wié es in DE ist?????


----------



## Paule (23 Februar 2011)

winnman schrieb:


> bei uns in Österreich gilt: die Vorschrift zum Zeitpunkt der Errichtung (ausser es wurde definitiv ein Gesetz verabschiedet das ausdrücklich fordert die in diesem Gesetz geforderten Zustände herzustellen.
> 
> Also wenn kein entspr Gesetz vorliegt, dann können Maschinen, Elektrische Anlagen, . . . nach den Vorschriften die zum Zeitpunkt der Errichtung gültig waren weiter betrieben werden.





winnman schrieb:


> Sollte es in DE ähnlich sein?


Ja, bei uns ist das auch so.
Und das hat unser Sicherheitsexperte hier auch schon bestätigt.


Safety schrieb:


> Also die Maschine muss der MRL die zum Zeitpunkt des erstmaligen in Verkehr bringen gegolten hat entsprechen! Darauf kann man dann aufsetzen und die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen verbessern, was im Allgemeinen nicht als Wesentliche Veränderung angesehen wird.


 
PS:
An dieser Stelle ein Danke an das Forum!
Kommt eine Frage zur Sicherheit, meldet sich prompt immer Safety mit einer kompetenten Antwort.
Genauso beim Thema Eplan, sofort meldet sich Bgischel zu Wort.
Beim Thema SCL meldet sich Larry und Dalbi.
Wenn es wirklich ums eingemachte geht, Thomas_v2.1.
Die Links und die genau Erklärungen liefert uns PN/DP.
Auch allen anderen ein Danke an dieser Stelle.
Sorry, habe gerade meine sentimentale Stunde.


----------



## reliability (24 Februar 2011)

Hallo Pockebrd,



Pockebrd schrieb:


> Sein "Chef" ist doch der Betreiber, der für Sicherheit sorgen muß und den man belangt, oder nicht ?


 
inwieweit man belangt werden kann hängt dabei von der Organisationsstruktur des jeweiligen Unternehmens ab und welchen Verantwortungsbereich man innerhalb des Unternehmens einnimmt.

Ich hatte vor kurzem ein Dokument gepostet, welches sich mit CE-Management im Anlagenbau beschäftigt. Da findest du einige interessante Aspekte, wie z.B. das Zusammenspiel verschiedener Bereiche im Unternehmen.
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=313177&postcount=3

Wer die Verantwortung tragen muss, wenn nur Verantwortung ohne die notwendigen Befugnisse delegiert wird... findest du im Fazit des Dokuments.


Gruß


----------



## Tommi (24 Februar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle ein Danke an das Forum!


 
Paule, an Dich natürlich auch...  :s12:


----------



## rostiger Nagel (24 Februar 2011)

Paule schrieb:


> Sorry, habe gerade meine sentimentale Stunde.



Paule, hier hast du mal ein virtuelles Taschentuch....schnäuz dich mal...

Mit deinen Beitrag hast du recht und kannst dich gleich mit einreihen :s1:


----------



## Safety (25 Februar 2011)

Hallo,
  ganz so ist es nicht.
  Wenn die Maschine vor 1993 gebaut wurde muss diese den damaligen UVV entsprechen und der Anhang 1  der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung  muss durch überprüfen sicher gestellt sein. Es gab eine Übergangszeit von 1993 bis 1995 in welcher sowohl die UVV als auch die MRL 89/392/EWG anwendbar waren.  Danach haben immer die jeweiligen MRL die Vorgehensweise geregelt.


----------



## Tommi (26 Februar 2011)

Safety schrieb:


> 39/392/EWG


 
Ich erlaube mir den Tippfehler aus politischen Gründen in *89*/392... zu ändern :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tigerente1974 (1 März 2011)

reliability schrieb:


> Hallo Pockebrd,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Frage kam auch mal bei einem Seminar, dass ich besucht habe. Der Referent hat das in etwa so beantwortet:

Verantwortlich ist erst mal der Chef. Je nach Betriebsstruktur gibt es darunter dann noch ein paar Hierachieebenen. In der Regel kann der "Chef" ja nicht selbst die Einhaltung der Vorschriften / Normen nachvollziehen, weil er nicht vom Fach ist. Daher muss er jemanden haben, der das kann. Dieser ist dann an Stelle des Chefs verantwortlich. Der Chef kann dann nur noch belangt werden, wenn er die Verantwortung auf jemanden übertragen hat, der die Befähigung dafür gar nicht hat. Hier gibt es sicher noch viel Potential für Juristen, aber vereinfacht gesagt kann der Chef nicht "Irgendeinen" hernehmen und sagen "...ab heute bist Du hier verantwortlich..." sondern muss sich über dessen Befähigung Gedanken machen.


----------



## Tommi (1 März 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Diese Frage kam auch mal bei einem Seminar, dass ich besucht habe. Der Referent hat das in etwa so beantwortet:
> 
> Verantwortlich ist erst mal der Chef. Je nach Betriebsstruktur gibt es darunter dann noch ein paar Hierachieebenen. In der Regel kann der "Chef" ja nicht selbst die Einhaltung der Vorschriften / Normen nachvollziehen, weil er nicht vom Fach ist. Daher muss er jemanden haben, der das kann. Dieser ist dann an Stelle des Chefs verantwortlich. Der Chef kann dann nur noch belangt werden, wenn er die Verantwortung auf jemanden übertragen hat, der die Befähigung dafür gar nicht hat. Hier gibt es sicher noch viel Potential für Juristen, aber vereinfacht gesagt kann der Chef nicht "Irgendeinen" hernehmen und sagen "...ab heute bist Du hier verantwortlich..." sondern muss sich über dessen Befähigung Gedanken machen.


 
*ACK*

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tommi (1 März 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Verantwortlich ist erst mal der Chef.


 
Und in der Praxis sieht das dann so aus:

siehe Anhang...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Tigerente1974 (1 März 2011)

Bitter...

Ich würde niemals eine Maschine an einen Kunden übergeben, bei der "irreversible Verletzungen bis hin zum Tod" eintreten können und die "Absicherung" gegen diese Gefahren von der Disziplin der Bediener / des Betreibers abhängt.


----------



## MSB (1 März 2011)

@Tommi Wenn wir schon bei Zügen sind:
http://www.ardmediathek.de/ard/servlet/content/3517136?documentId=6575570

Ein Glück, das ein Zug keine Maschine ist.
Und Tote hier höchst gesetzlich abgedeckt als "blöd gelaufen" durchgehen.

Vor dem Hintergrund das man heutzutage eine Maschine quasi so konstruieren muss,
das selbst einem blinden mit 8 Promille keine Gefahr droht, geradezu skandalös.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 März 2011)

Tigerente1974 schrieb:


> Bitter...
> 
> Ich würde niemals eine Maschine an einen Kunden übergeben, bei der "irreversible Verletzungen bis hin zum Tod" eintreten können und die "Absicherung" gegen diese Gefahren von der Disziplin der Bediener / des Betreibers abhängt.



Ach da gibt es so viele, alltägliche Maschinen und das sogar im Baumarkt. 
Nimm mal eine Kreissäge, da hängt das sichere Bedienen von der Disziplin des
Bedieners ab und ich werde jede Wette gewinnen, das hier im Forum schon 
80%  damit gearbeitet haben und von diesen 80% mindestens 99% keine
Kenntnis davon haben wie Mann so eine Maschine sicher bedient wird.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (1 März 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Vor dem Hintergrund das man heutzutage eine Maschine quasi so konstruieren muss,
> das selbst einem blinden mit 8 Promille keine Gefahr droht, geradezu skandalös.
> 
> Mfg
> Manuel



da bring ich gerne noch einmal mein Beispiel Kreissäge an, ist das Sägeblatt
erstmal hinter einer Verkleidung, lässt sich ganz schlecht damit schneiden. 
Übrigens geht die Gefahr da nicht nur von den Sägeblatt direkt aus, bei längs-
schnitten können Reststücke, durch das Sägeblatt so beschleunigt werden das
Sie ganz leicht einen Körper durchbohren können wie ein Pfeil.


----------



## reliability (1 März 2011)

*Kreissäge*

Hallo Zusammen

zum Thema Kreissäge ist im Fachbuch 
Praxisleitfaden Produktsicherheitsrecht ab Seite 217 ein Fallbeispiel enthalten
http://books.google.de/books?id=5eB...&resnum=1&ved=0CDcQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false

In diesem Fallbeispiel wird der Hersteller trotz einer Rückrufaktion auf Schadensersatz verurteilt.



> Der durchgeführte Produktrückruf lässt aber die strafrechtliche Produkthaftung der im Unternehmen verantwortlichen Personen entfallen...


 
Gruß


----------



## Tommi (1 März 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Ein Glück, das ein Zug keine Maschine ist.
> Und Tote hier höchst gesetzlich abgedeckt als "blöd gelaufen" durchgehen.
> 
> Vor dem Hintergrund das man heutzutage eine Maschine quasi so konstruieren muss,
> das selbst einem blinden mit 8 Promille keine Gefahr droht, geradezu skandalös.


 
Hallo Manuell,

wir sollten das nicht zum Anlass nehmen, an unserem Sicherheitsstandard
für Maschinen zu zweifeln. 
Aber die Bahn muss mehr für die Sicherheit der Menschen, insbesondere
an kleinen Bahnhöfen wo schnelle Züge nicht halten, tun!

Mindestens zeitnahe Durchsagen zum konkreten Zug und reduzierte
Geschwindigkeit. Das ist bestimmt zumutbar für den Betrieb.

Unsereins würde dann wahrscheinlich zurücktreten, aber "normale"
Menschen?
Ginge wahrscheinlich nur mit einem Bußgeld, wie bei einer roten Ampel.

Aber auch da gibt's Tote...

Und in der Firma auch, (Indstandhaltung, Manipulation)...

schwieriges Thema...

Gruß
Tommi


----------

